# Recover Deleted Text Message



## melmurphy (Apr 17, 2015)

I had surgery 4-13-16. When done they put me in Rm. and I was on some heavy duty pain killers. I was kind of groggy. Got a text that I think said "how did surgery go" and BTW i changed my #. This is my new # etc...
I think I deleted text and this new # is important to me.
I have an iPhone6 running ios 9.3.1
I have seen ads for Wondershare Dr.Fone or something like that that says it can recover deleted text message. Wondering if its a scam.
Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

doesnt appear as a scam but the program seems to be a lot of money to pay for one text imo. try a free trial of ifonebox to see if it can recover the text. click the trial button to download in the link.
http://www.ifonebox.com/


----------

